# What went wrong?



## Jeff Canes (Apr 12, 2008)

Just processed a roll of Adox 25 35mm (Efke) the negatives came out very light, all most not visible.  Used Rollie Low Speed developer. There is no expiration date on the bottle, but I bought it in Aug 06 (Freestyle order history).  I think the film was shoot with my Bessa-T but not sure of that. Just noticed an issue with the light meter need to check the battery.

For Adox 25 in pass I used D-76 1+1 or Tetenal Neofin Blau both for 8min @ 68F with no problems.  The time Rollie charts list Rollie Pan 25 processing as 1+4 10min@ 24c. Could not fine any number for the Adox 25, I assumed they where similar films.

I came up with 3 possible reasons why the film can out as it did:
1) Old developer
2) Assumed wrongly that the films are similar (most likely)
3) Under exposed film, may need new battery


----------



## JC1220 (Apr 13, 2008)

Do all the negs look the same? can you scan and post them?

I would guess under exposed film, as off developer often leaves other development defects.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 13, 2008)

Trashed them, they where fairly evenly light and clean. That is why I think that they where under developed by time or weak developer.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 13, 2008)

I've shot Adox 25 with no problems.  But I processed it in D76 straight, I believe.


----------



## kaiy (Apr 14, 2008)

It sounds like a underdevelopment to me, though I couldn't find that particular film/developer combination anywhere. 

One resource I use quite often for finding film/developer times is the Massive Dev Chart at 

http://www.digitaltruth.com/

Before you go looking, I checked, but it didn't have your film/developer combination.

I've been using the Massive Dev Chart a lot in the past few months, since I've been experimenting with unfamiliar films.(Efke, Fomapan and Fortepan)


----------

